# ? On Adding 9325K to a Current 65 watt Ballast



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if I stated the question correctly, as I know that my 65 watt ballast can drive a 55 watt bulb but what I'd like to know is whether or not I can add a 9325K 55 watt to my fixture.

I have a Current 65 watt dual satelitte fixture, where one light is 6500k/10,000k and the second light is a 50/50, half actinic and half sunpaq daylight 10,000k. I do not like the 50/50 bulb and would like to replace it with a better light and I'm wondering what my options are for adding other bulbs, like the GE9325k or T-5, T8s, etc.. I know I can add another 65 watt 6700k/10,000. It would be so nice to be able to add a bulb with less wattage so that I would have medium to high light but unfortuneatly they don't see bulbs at 21 inches with less wattagem why is that?

I've been trying to read up on the science of lighting but so much of it confuses me. I do get the color temp and wattage and all that, it's some of the more technical stuff that I have a problem with.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The Current 65 watt bulbs are square pin and the 9325K 55 watt bulbs are straight pin. They won't work unless you either find an adapter or rewire a straight pin socket in the Orbit.

I saw an square pin to straight pin adapter somewhere. It's stored on my flash drive but it doesn't say what company has them. I'll do a little searching and get back with you.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's one place: eBay: Power Compact Fluorescent Adapter Square=Straight Pin (item 7753167831 end time Oct-16-06 18:17:34 PDT)

Here's the place that is on my flash drive. osCommerce
It's The Hobby Palace.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I used Coralife's 65 watt Colormax/6700K bulb to replace the Actinic/10,000 bulb in one of my Orbits. The Colormax part has a pinkish tint like the 9325K bulbs. Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products

With my other Orbit, I replaced the Actinic/10,000K bulb with another Dual Daylight 6700K/10,000K bulb.

Both Current and Coralife make 6700K and 10,000K non 50/50 square pin bulbs too.
Current: http://www.current-usa.com/sunpaq.html
Coralife: Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products and Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products

Hello Lights sells an 55w/65w square pin 8800K bulb that many people like. 55W / 65W 8,800K, 22" Square Pin Base


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

LindaC said:


> ...T-5, T8s, etc..


 These will not work in your Satellite. They are designed differently. The ends of the bulbs are diffent and they might need a different ballast.


LindaC said:


> I know I can add another 65 watt 6700k/10,000. It would be so nice to be able to add a bulb with less wattage so that I would have medium to high light but unfortuneatly they don't see bulbs at 21 inches with less wattage why is that?


Coralife also makes 55 watt square pin 6700K and 10,000K bulbs.
Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products and Energy Savers Unlimited | Coralife | ESU Reptile | Birdlife | Pondlife | Deep Ocean | A Worldwide Manufacturer of quality pet products

I don't think that you can notice the different between 55 watt and 65 watt bulbs. Also your ballast is 2 x 65 watts. That's what will make them have the same intersity.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It's the ballast that drives the bulb. So if you put a 65w in a 55w fixture you would only get 55w and vise versa.

What's with the actinic and 10,000K bulbs in a planted tank any way?


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I asked a real similar question a few months ago..

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ighting/16467-how-many-watts-do-i-really.html

The 9325k is a great light though.. really makes your colors pop.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i really prefer 6700k only, i really like the greens on my plants than 6700k and 9325k combination, it makes my plant pale. Anyway im using the combination right now cause i dont have any choice, lol


----------

